# Has anyone been 'shocked' by their dog's change in color as it grows??



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I can't believe some of the changes I've seen [through pics] of dogs from puppy to adult. I was just wondering if anyone was surprised by their own havanese.

They're all beautiful.

Trish


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree. The color changes are part of the fun of owning a havanese! The owner of Dusty's brother recently sent me some photos of Dusty as a puppy (we got her at 7 months and I'd only seen maybe two puppy shots of her). She was as dark a chocolate as dotndani's Duncan! I was very suprised. She has lightened up considerably and is still changing. We think she's just gorgeous though!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, both of my first two Havanese changed drastically. My first male was a rich sable (looked deep brown when he was a week old) and when I brought him home he was a reddish tan. By the time he was a year old, he was almost creamy white with tan ears with black tips.

My second Havanese is Tinky. When I brought her home, she was four months old and was white with a black eye and black spot on her back. By the time she went to her first show, the black spot on her back was silvering. By the time she was nine months old, all the black had turned silver. Even though the quality of the photos isn't the best, you can see the progression of her color change on my web site: Tinky's page Frankly, I think she looks a lot more elegant now, but it was still surprising to see how drastic the change was.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, Tinky looked a lot like Brutus at 4 mos. I wonder if Brutus will lighten as well. Maddie stayed dark. If I remember correctly Maddie is the daughter of Hilary. Correct? Yes, the surprise changes are fun.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*When do they 'stop' changing colors? Don't people sometimes*

pay more for 'rare' colors? I guess that might be upsetting although by then you'd love the dog too much to care and I haven't seen an ugly color yet!  I really was just wondering about it because I've been scouring the internet for pictures and came across a website showing how drastic some of the color changes are. Thanks for your insight.

Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Wow, Tinky looked a lot like Brutus at 4 mos. I wonder if Brutus will lighten as well. Maddie stayed dark. If I remember correctly Maddie is the daughter of Hilary. Correct? Yes, the surprise changes are fun.


 Maddie is Tinky's daughter. Three in that litter looked similar (color & markings) and all three have held black and two have even gained some due to the Belton gene.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. had to do it, I also love watching the changes. I think the sable's change the most, I have been lucky Riley has kept a lot of his sable. Riley has lightened up since he was born but still has a lot of sable, he is now almost 1 yr. and 5 month and is starting to get some darker sable on his back again.. These are some pictures to show how dark he was as a baby.. The picture to the left with my name is at 1 year old.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kimberly, is my coco related to tinky? she is out of amor's tiny dancer and amor's bit o honey bred by mary lopez? she is cream with light sable which changes monthly. so fun to watch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judith, I'm not sure if they are related or not. I'll have to look into it. It doesn't sound like they are, but it's always possible.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*lbkar...thanks for sharing the pictures...*

how fun to watch the changes! Beautiful.

Trish


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi started out gold/sable and white. His ears, saddle and hind legs were a rich gold/red. By the time he was a year, he lost all markings and turned a cream color. He has started getting his color back in the saddle, kind of like an apricot. When he is just bathed, he looks white and then goes to cream.

Shelby is silvering somewhat. She had a white streak on top of her head, which is now silver. The black on her body has lightened a little, also. It will be interesting to see how she turns out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a great site for looking at the sometimes drastic changes the Havs' can go through in their life. http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html

I find it all so fascinating! Ricky had lots of brownish/reddish highlights as a pup that would really stand out in the sunlight. Now, he seems to have lost some of that.  He does have this wiry white hair that is growing from the middle of his back though, which is interesting. Not much of it, but there's more every time I notice.

Wow! Riley really did change, didn't he?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote had a LOT of black in him when he was about 4 weeks...he's lightened up SO much almost all of him is between blonde and sable and he only retains his lil black goatee..  I miss the black, but I wouldn't trade him for the world!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't say that I was shocked-- I was warned that the sables can turn quite a bit--- but I was a little sad at first that jasper didn't keep more of his brown. but now I love his coloring -- and yes it does appear that now at 1.5 years he is getting a little black back in his coat. here are his puppy pictures 
and you can see him in my avatar flying thru the air all white and fluffy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

wow Missy he really did change. What a cutie. I think I heard by the time they are 3 yrs they can be completley diffent again..

We also had a new development today, while outside with the boys I noticed that Monte has this line of brown coming in on his back. This just started and is only at the roots. This also happened when he was young on top of his head, started black turned brown then went back to black, so now he has this strip of brown on his head its the cutest thing. This is going to be a lot of fun watching to see what color he decides to be.


----------

